# Portsmouth Show Update



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Hi All
Just to let everyone know the tables are all sold out over 70 tables so I would like to thank everyone who has supported us.
Lets hope we get lots of people through the door and make this an excellent show.
Thanks All Lyn


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Thats fantastic news !! Lets hope the show gets well supported!!


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

wooooop not long left now either :no1:gonna be quite busy me thinks loads of peeps are going off here :2thumb:


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

No worries about gettin loads of people through the door - my worry is how to get back out through the door with an armful of snakes! :lol2:


----------



## evoluanx (May 7, 2008)

Yey  Cant wait, 5 days. BRING IT ON :jump:


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

come on people give me your money


----------



## leejclark (Oct 11, 2006)

is it open to any coz me and my cuz wants to go down there?


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

yes its open to the public this year :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
so you and your cuz will be fine getting in


----------



## emrawkgrrl (Sep 7, 2008)

I saw show update and my first thought was: 'Oh God, it's been called off!' :blush:


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Brilliant news - all tables sold out
looking forward to meeting lots of new people
come and say hello 
see you all on sunday - cant wait now !!!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yep looking forward to it. should have plenty of bits available this time. loads of frogs


----------



## hooked_on_dragons (Mar 17, 2008)

I can't wait!! My baby beardies know something is going on too :lol2:


----------

